#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4178/13: Αλλαγή χρήσης σε ρυμοτομούμενο οικόπεδο

## alker

συνάδελφοι καλησπερα.σε κτιριο προυφισταμενο του 1955 με χρήση αποθηκης σε συμβολαιο, εγινε αλλαγη χρησης σε κατοικια.τμημα του οικοπεδου ρυμοτομείται οχι ομως η αποθηκη,βγαζουμε αδεια αλλαγης χρησης με 4178?

----------

